# 9th Annual Lake Somerville Kidfish



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

9th annual Lake Somerville Kidfish....Lake Somerville Marina...Sunday, May 1st...Open to all kids under 17 years of age....Every kid gets a prize and free hamburgers and hot dogs....Trophies awarded in each age division, 8 and under, 9-12, and 13-16....For more info call 979 289-2321.......No entry fee.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see all the kids having a blast again this year!


----------

